# Lip 8/5



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Fished from 530-4pm,,,,Verrry slow, scattered blues, barely enough for bait...BUT at 11 o'clock, I hooked up and landed my first King, 32 lbs, 50 in. Thanks Rolland, Slack and Vinny!!!! Then at 2 o clock, Vinny hooked up and landed a 63 lb Cobia....After that, couldn't tell ya....

I have pics on my phone,,,just tryin to figure out how to get em here!!


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Good job*

CONGRATS ON THE KING:fishing:


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dang i hear ya big daddy congrats


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

gratz man, that made one hell of a lunch uh? Try sending em by text to your email address and then save em onto your computer, go to photobucket or tinypic whaetevers better for you and then upload em to there and then copy the img code on the bottom of the pic and then just press the yellowish button that says add image and then paste the img code there and whala!your done!gratz once more.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

I have em saved on my computer and in my photo album here, but I cant figure out how to put them in a new thread. It keeps asking for a URL address in a pop up box.....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

fished with these guy all day. it was a blast. good lookng king and a cobia with the biggest head ive seen, took 4 of us with two gaffs to get him up on the deck. ford did a great job for his frst king. just my luck, king on the right of me and cobe on the left of me, luck of the draw. see you all sat.

frank


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's pics of the two fishies! Sorry they're so small (pics, not the fish!)

Great job guys!!!


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

What rigs/bait were used for the king and cobia???

Congrats! nice fish! yall play hooky from work to go fish? LOL -- I'd like to get down there sometime...


Best place I have found for hosting images is image cave, http://www.imagecave.com/index.asp

You can either use the in forum "scenic" button that is labeled "Insert image" and just copy the link over after you upload your picture, or just copy and paste in the thumbnail code that it gives, preview it, play around, and you'll get it down to science =]

:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats on the king!


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

you have gotta be kidding.... only 3 rigs set up?!


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

congrad's on both!!


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> you have gotta be kidding.... only 3 rigs set up?!


There was 5 rigs out that day.(Tuesday), Wednesday there was fifteen!!!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i call it drum season with pen rigs


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i was surprised none of the regulars were there on tuesday, amazed actually. six of us all day long, guess we will be fighting the crowd sat tho.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Glad you got one, Gary. Nice work.

Yeah, Frank, I got there late Tuesday.

But I should have left when you and Rolland did.

I won't make that mistake again ... espically if I got Meka with me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

No Shziit???/ Nice fish!!!!!!!


----------

